# Confused by BS readings today when doing karate



## cathplum (Feb 25, 2012)

I've only been doing karate for a month. I usually inject less insulin (2 units less) at breakfast before class (I always have the same breakfast: a pink lady apple and 4oz greek yoghurt - usual inject 7 or 8 units depending on size of apple.) I have breakfast at 8.15ish and karate class in at 11.15. Today before class started BS reading was 11.0 BUT after class (an hour and a half later) BS reading was 13.5?? Why would it go up? Usually reading is 7 or 8. The only differences today: The class wasn't as strenuous as usual, and also most of the class was outside. 

Can you give me any suggested reasons for rise in BS?

Thanks for help.
Cath


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure, if it usually falls with exercise. We are not supposed to exercise with BG above 14 as the liver can react to increased demand for glucose (from muscles) and can believe the high BG (particularly if there is insufficient working insulin) means that energy is not getting through and try to help by dumping glucose from stores - something like that anyway!

Unless it starts happening regularly I'd put it down as 'one of those things'. There are often a lot more factors in play than the simple carb/dose ones we can easily control


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2012)

That sort of rise, of a couple of mmol/l, wouldn't be unusual for me if I was doing moderate exercise, mine only tends to fall when I push my limits, so this may be an explanation if your class was less intensive. For example, last Sunday I ran 8.5 miles and levels dropped from 8.1 before to 4.6 after. On Wednesday I ran 4 miles and levels went up from 8.2 to 11.0. Exercise can have a big influence on your levels, but there are lots of other things at play all the time, so I would agree with Mike that unless it starts happening more frequently so you can discern a pattern, I'd just chalk it down to the Diabetes Fairy having a bit of fun with you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 26, 2012)

Additionally of course... Meters are only required to be accurate to within +/-20%. Mostly they are much more accurate than this, but 80% of 11 is 8.8 - almost no different to your starting reading...


----------



## cathplum (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for feedback.  I get paranoid about having 'perfect' readings as nurse always makes a point if my readings are a little high or low - feel very pressurised!!

I've only started doing regular exercise (karate and swimming) since beginning of year because I had such a fear of how I was going to cope. I like the exercise and don't want to be scared the whole time.

Even though I've had diabetes for 3 years (only 2 years on insulin) I still feel VERY NEW at all of 'this' 

I find this forum so supportive - it's my lifeline!! THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 26, 2012)

In case you haven't already found it, CathPlum, you might like to look at http://www.runsweet.com/MartialArts.html (case study of karate with type 1 diabetes). 
There are also 3 pages on swimming: swimming, race swimming and long distance swimming, all clickable from http://www.runsweet.com/DiabetesAndSport.html which also has a good introduction to the physiology etc of exercise with type 1 diabetes and insulin treatment.


----------

